# [SOLVED] Anyway to root HP slatebook x2?



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?  

UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi

UPDATE 2:  thanks to member Taiz for the info.   You can now root using an app found at www.towelroot.com  No cable required

I returned mine a long time ago but this is good news regardless 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Daifex (Oct 24, 2013)

*Anyway to root HP slatebook x2?*



aznmode said:


> I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hello,
Apparently these two pages present two procedures for root any android by the sole procedure that allows currently Slatebook: recovery> apply update from zip (only root, no kernel or rom change):
Someone has tested or can test?:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358996
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746794

Greetings


----------



## GrievousMcG (Oct 27, 2013)

Daifex said:


> Hello,
> Someone has tested or can test?:
> Greetings

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, mate. Looks like that someone has tried this but it doesn't work.

Alternatively it has been suggested that root access can be gained from the updated file from HP: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4153&product=5400087&sw_lang= but unfortunately I'm not a developer nor technically inclined so I wouldn't know how to extract it. However the file is available from the above link if someone know how to grab and tinker with it.


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 3, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Thanks for that, mate. Looks like that someone has tried this but it doesn't work.
> 
> Alternatively it has been suggested that root access can be gained from the updated file from HP: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4153&product=5400087&sw_lang= but unfortunately I'm not a developer nor technically inclined so I wouldn't know how to extract it. However the file is available from the above link if someone know how to grab and tinker with it.

Click to collapse



a few of us are anxiosly waiting for this great tablet to get root access. I think the only way to motivate senior xda developers to buy this tablet would be if Hp drop off the price  to $299.


----------



## Lahtinen (Dec 8, 2013)

gdfrisco said:


> a few of us are anxiosly waiting for this great tablet to get root access. I think the only way to motivate senior xda developers to buy this tablet would be if Hp drop off the price  to $299.

Click to collapse



hoho....how much we must wait that? One year? two?
we just need to get HP signature to sign update.zip file...


----------



## samsonslatebook (Dec 23, 2013)

*some informations*

Here is the detail or the official OS that we got with the slatebook 10 x2 :

Android version 4.3

3.4.57-g61ce4c9
[email protected] #1
Wed Dec 11 00:41:15 CST 2013

Build number                
4.3-17r20-03-23


Many of us can not connect dirrectly the device to a PC. So it will be better to root it with usb flash drive or a SD Card but an apk like Framaroot would the best. I'm posting this to help anyone trying to make this for all slatebook users. There is still hope people!


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 13, 2014)

Hp still don't give us the ability to purchase a usb wire. The. French clients service said that no wire is available. There is still hope to find other devices with the same kind of proprietary port but the next problem will be to find a device with the same kernel.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## groumfi (Apr 6, 2014)

*How to unlock and root HP SlateBook x2*

Hi there,

We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59

Sum-up


Buy the HP proprietary cable
Unlock bootloader
Boot CWM recovery I built for the SlateBook x2
Push SuperSU thru sideload

Detailed steps

You need to buy the Micro-USB dedicated cable, HP spare part number 728141-001

You can find it at http://www.eetgroup.com/. Frenchies can order it here: http://fr.eetgroup.com/i/728141-001-HP-MICRO-USB-TO-USB-CABLE. The guys are located at St Ouen (93) and it is possible to pick-up the cable at their office to save shipping costs. Even w/o shipping costs I had to pay 57,30 € which is quite expensive for such a cable.

Anyway, once you have the $$$ cable, proceed as follow to root the device:


You'll need adb installed and working onto to your computer. This could be done by installing the full Android SDK or a light version from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42407269
Normally, the package should install the naked USB drivers. If this not the case have a look at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2386956 and download and install the naked USB drivers
Into your home directory (ie: C:\Users\<username> for Windows or /home/<username> for Linux) you should find a .android directory. Check the adb_usb.ini  file  within this directory and ensure that content is 0x03F0 
Then, enable USB debugging into the Developper options of Android parameters
Once done, connect to the PC with the dedicated cable, wait for a moment for adb drivers to install
Once installed, check that adb can detect the tablet with by entering: *adb devices* 
If it is detected, reboot in bootloader mode: *adb reboot bootloader*
Once in bootloader, unplug / plug again the tablet and wait for adb drivers to install. Then unlock the bootloader: *fastboot -i 0x03F0 oem unlock*. WARNING: this will reset your tablet to factory default and loose all your data
Once bootloader is unlocked, reboot your tablet and perform the initial android setup
Tun USB debugging on again and connect the tablet
Reboot to bootloader: *adb reboot bootloader*
Boot downloaded recovery: *fastboot -i 0x03F0 boot recovery_maya-0.1.img*
Wait a couple of seconds for CWM to start on the tablet
On the tablet, select *Install zip* and then *Install zip from sideload*
Once sideload is ready, install UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip: *adb sideload UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip*
Wait for install to finish, reboot and enjoy

Notice


For those running Ubuntu flavor Linux, no need to download any drivers (assuming you've installed android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot packages). Just add 0x03F0 to your ~/.android/adb_usb.ini file so that adb will detect the tablet.
I have updated my device to 4.3 to ensure this is working properly. For those who still have 4.2.2, this method will also work as developper Chainfire has implemented 4.3 and olders in SuperSU zip
I did the build of CWM by my own and it is not 100% fully functional (still have issue mounting internal storage). But it is usable enough to install SuperSU zip thru sideload
*DO NOT FLASH this version of CWM. I've not tested flashing and it might brick your device*
Edit 23-Aug-14 : I flashed it thru Flashify and it boots. I also installed Quick Boot (Reboot) to easily reboot to recovery. Only issue is that it does not mount internal storage, but with external SD, I was able to perform a Nandroid backup-restore operations


----------



## ericritou (Apr 10, 2014)

*Quick question please ref your post*

I have received the cable you mentioned (HP 728141-001) and although it connects, the LED on the cable does not illuminate. Does yours light up? Cheers.



groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## groumfi (Apr 10, 2014)

ericritou said:


> I have received the cable you mentioned (HP 728141-001) and although it connects, the LED on the cable does not illuminate. Does yours light up? Cheers.

Click to collapse



No, no lights


----------



## pafje (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally received the cable too! Not going to root it now (but thanks for the procedure!).. I really just wanted an ADB connection.

Some notes:

1. You have to connect the cable to the tablet itself not the base (stupid but took me some time to figure this out as I never use it without the base).

2. I can't get the driver to work on Win7 (device not recognized even though I can see the files), but it works on Ubuntu.

3. You do have to edit the usb_adb.ini and *then* connect the cable, normally you should have an authorization on tablet. Don't do "android update adb" as it wipes the ini file.

4. The light does not seem to ever light up, actually I don't even think it's a light, maybe it's just something to show which side goes up...

Jerem


----------



## laxan96 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well thankx for setting up the guide. Since I'm EU spain I'll try to get a hold on one of those usb cables. Really want root for fps meter and TinyCore I think it's called. It would compliment my gaming on the device very well.


----------



## B3rt (May 6, 2014)

Maybe a stupid questions......

When using this expensive USB cable can you charge the tablet also with it or is it only for USB communication?


----------



## groumfi (May 8, 2014)

B3rt said:


> Maybe a stupid questions......
> 
> When using this expensive USB cable can you charge the tablet also with it or is it only for USB communication?

Click to collapse



Definitely not a stupid one. You can NOT charge the tablet, it is only working as a data USB cable


----------



## Popol640001 (May 8, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Definitely not a stupid one. You can NOT charge the tablet, it is only working as a data USB cable

Click to collapse



No charging yet, but HP is working on a 99$ cable that will do the charge of the tablet too :laugh:

Does someone know if some custom roms developpers are interested with the Slatebook ? 

It's a pity at this time because we can not clearly see the end of the tunnel... Not rooted mine because I just don't want to miss the 32Go internal...


----------



## groumfi (May 8, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Not rooted mine because I just don't want to miss the 32Go internal...

Click to collapse



Do you mean due to the factory reset done when unlocking bootloader ?


----------



## Popol640001 (May 10, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Do you mean due to the factory reset done when unlocking bootloader ?

Click to collapse



No my friend, I don't have important data on the internal 32 gigs, so no problem for me that the factory reset delete all the datas.

I mean that I don't want to "lost" this internal memory which is usefull for install applications (because this internal memory isn't well recognized no ? or I don't have well understood...).


----------



## groumfi (May 10, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> No my friend, I don't have important data on the internal 32 gigs, so no problem for me that the factory reset delete all the datas.
> 
> I mean that I don't want to "lost" this internal memory which is usefull for install applications (because this internal memory isn't well recognized no ? or I don't have well understood...).

Click to collapse



Ah, okay, I see what you see.

No risk to loose the internal memory: it is still there once the tablet is rooted. 
Issue I was mentioning about "no way to see internal memory in CWM" meant that when you boot CWM (the recovery), it does not see the internal storage. That the reason why, you have to sideload the SuperSU to flash it. 
Then, once rebooted (and rooted), internal storage is visible as usual from Android

I would like to fix it into CWM so that we would them have a 100% usable and flashable CWM. Very useful then for flashing other zip that you should copy to internal storage and/or perform nandroid backups to internal storage.

So, you can safely root your device with the method (just be prepared to have the device reset to factory default due to unlocking bootloader)

Cheers


----------



## peacewarrior (May 10, 2014)

Just found it on Google

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pendule06 (May 28, 2014)

*Problem with adb_usb.ini*



groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Thanks for your work. I'm running on windows 8.1 and can't find adb_usb.ini ... I've only two files adbkey (1 File type and 1 Publisher type).

I've trying to install the minimal_adb_fastboot program on two differents pc but I obtain the same results...

I've a macbook pro but I don't know if it's possible to use it to unlock and root my HP slatebook x2 and how to proceed.

Thanks for your help


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?  

UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi

UPDATE 2:  thanks to member Taiz for the info.   You can now root using an app found at www.towelroot.com  No cable required

I returned mine a long time ago but this is good news regardless 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ahmad_zakout (May 29, 2014)

*Charging cable*



groumfi said:


> Definitely not a stupid one. You can NOT charge the tablet, it is only working as a data USB cable

Click to collapse



Well , i believe you cannot charge it with the cable due to the high output which it receives from the AC adapter, i can see it is 30A, while you cannot get any output from any where more than 3A, but for sure there will be a fix for that, and we hope it will be soon.


----------



## groumfi (May 29, 2014)

Pendule06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your work. I'm running on windows 8.1 and can't find adb_usb.ini ... I've only two files adbkey (1 File type and 1 Publisher type).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Just create the adb_usb.ini file with notepad or any editor of your choice and add only one line with 0x03F0
It should be created into the C:\Users\<Username>\.android directory


----------



## Pendule06 (May 30, 2014)

*Problem with adb_usb.ini*



groumfi said:


> Hi,
> Just create the adb_usb.ini file with notepad or any editor of your choice and add only one line with 0x03F0
> It should be created into the C:\Users\<Username>\.android directory

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer but I create already this file in c:\Users\Laurent\.android directory but it doesn't change anything. I've reboot the all computers but I've always the same answer... I'm "a little" disappointed... I try even on Mac but it obtain always the same answer!
The HP is on android 4.3

Thank you


----------



## groumfi (May 31, 2014)

Pendule06 said:


> Thank you for your answer but I create already this file in c:\Users\Laurent\.android directory but it doesn't change anything. I've reboot the all computers but I've always the same answer... I'm "a little" disappointed... I try even on Mac but it obtain always the same answer!
> The HP is on android 4.3
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi,

On Windows the file is adb_usb.ini, correct ? If you've created it with notepad, when you save the file, notepad can create a file "adb_usb.ini.txt" if you didn't take care to save the file as "adb_usb.ini" (with the double-quote)

Best way to check is under the command prompt with dir

Also, any chance that you forgot to switch-on "Usb debugging" into the developper options of the tablet ? ...

If everything is okay but still doesn't work and If you are a bit familiar with Linux I would suggest the following steps :
- Download an Unbuntu flavor live CD ISO (ie : linuxmint is good)
- Burn live CD or use unetbootin to create a live USB stick
- Boot the live CD or USB stick
- Open a terminal and install adb & fastboot (apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot)
- Edit ˜/.android/adb_usb.ini and add 0x03F0 into the file, save the file
- Proceed with root procedure


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jun 5, 2014)

*Rooting the HP SlateBook X2*



groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am planning to order the cable today.  

In checking my X2 I note it has the standard sized USB port.  Am I to hook the smaller USB connection to my PC?  If so, how?  Sorry for the dumb question, but it takes me a bit to catch up to the rest of you.    The part number for the cable is described by HP as a "MICRO USB TO USB CABLE" and is $48,  From the pricing it seems to be the correct cable, but the description causes me to ask my question.  Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Daifex (Jun 15, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> .....

Click to collapse



Rooted!, thanks very much for your work!
Now I have a much better tablet, bloatware removed, Greenified, Wakelock control, Xposed tweaked, Ad away, apps autostart control ....
Recovery reboot still leads to HP recovery but can boot via adb to your CWR.

(Cable bought at Amazon 53$ plus sending fees from USA, not cheap)

Greetings!!

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




SEC_SAM said:


> Am planning to order the cable today.
> 
> In checking my X2 I note it has the standard sized USB port.  Am I to hook the smaller USB connection to my PC?  If so, how?  Sorry for the dumb question, but it takes me a bit to catch up to the rest of you.    The part number for the cable is described by HP as a "MICRO USB TO USB CABLE" and is $48,  From the pricing it seems to be the correct cable, but the description causes me to ask my question.  Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Click to collapse



Cable label is misleading but the HP reference must be 728141-001 one end plug standard USB the other like HP charger.


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jun 15, 2014)

*What HP shipped me*



Daifex said:


> Rooted!, thanks very much for your work!
> Now I have a much better tablet, bloatware removed, Greenified, Wakelock control, Xposed tweaked, Ad away, apps autostart control ....
> Recovery reboot still leads to HP recovery but can boot via adb to your CWR.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have uploaded pics of the two cables HP has sent me.  One is some sort of serial cable and the other is a USB/HDMI cable.  It sounds like what you have is the second cable.  If possible, post a pic of it and I will forward it to HP so they can figure out what to ship me.  It is ongoing trying to get the correct cable from them.  Thanks.


----------



## Daifex (Jun 15, 2014)

SEC_SAM said:


> I have uploaded pics of the two cables HP has sent me.  One is some sort of serial cable and the other is a USB/HDMI cable.  It sounds like what you have is the second cable.  If possible, post a pic of it and I will forward it to HP so they can figure out what to ship me.  It is ongoing trying to get the correct cable from them.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Exactly de secon cable is the correct, the part no. reference is the key: 728141-001, it is not USB/HDMI but USB/carging plug  (exact as the cable of the slatebook charger) also you can see it in theese threads of hp forums: 
http://h30492.www3.hp.com/t5/Android-Tablets-z-B-HP-Slate-7/SlateBook-x2/td-p/179727
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...ok-x2-USB-cable-debugging/td-p/2834681/page/4


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jun 16, 2014)

*Correct cable*



Daifex said:


> Exactly de secon cable is the correct, the part no. reference is the key: 728141-001, it is not USB/HDMI but USB/carging plug  (exact as the cable of the slatebook charger) also you can see it in theese threads of hp forums:
> 
> I will send them these pictures to assure they ship the correct cable.  thanks.

Click to collapse


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jun 18, 2014)

*USB Debugging*



Daifex said:


> Exactly de secon cable is the correct, the part no. reference is the key: 728141-001, it is not USB/HDMI but USB/carging plug  (exact as the cable of the slatebook charger) also you can see it in theese threads of hp forums:
> 
> One more question.  Where is the Developer Options for USB debugging on the tablet?  I have looked EVERYWHERE and cannot find it.

Click to collapse


----------



## aznmode (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like there's another method without cable.   I'll update the OP

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=72

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 18, 2014)

--


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jun 18, 2014)

*It works*



aznmode said:


> I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?
> 
> UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



towelroot works.  It took all of a minute - tops.


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 18, 2014)

--


----------



## ahmad_zakout (Jun 19, 2014)

*:crying:*

Damn, just bought the cable for 50$, what i loss ,they came up with Towelroot, anyways it still will be useful


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 19, 2014)

--


----------



## micro2112 (Jun 19, 2014)

TowelRoot ftw. rooted in less than a minute. Thanks to all the dev's who found the cable and managed to get root that way.

EDIT: 1 week later, I have installed Xposed and used that to take control of the wakelock issues my device was having. Used to randomly kill battery in hours of standby, now 3 days of periodic use and tablet is still at 74% (base at 3% and pulling from tablet)


----------



## rippack (Jun 22, 2014)

*Don't works*

Don't works with 4.3 ( towelroot )

Have you any problem, you ??


----------



## awdrifter (Jul 6, 2014)

aznmode said:


> I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?
> 
> UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking about buying this tablet. When I clicked on the towlroot site it just asks me to donate, there's no other info. How much do I have to donate to get the files? Also, is this hack open source? If so, can someone point me to an alternate download? I'm surprised Geohot hacks Android now, I used to rock the 3.55 Geohot fw for my PS3.


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 6, 2014)

--


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?  

UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi

UPDATE 2:  thanks to member Taiz for the info.   You can now root using an app found at www.towelroot.com  No cable required

I returned mine a long time ago but this is good news regardless 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 11, 2014)

*Use version 1*



rippack said:


> Don't works with 4.3 ( towelroot )
> 
> Have you any problem, you ??

Click to collapse



You must use VERSION 1 of towelroot.  The download link is at the end of page 5.


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 17, 2014)

SEC_SAM said:


> You must use VERSION 1 of towelroot.  The download link is at the end of page 5.

Click to collapse



I rooted mine for some 15 min, then there was a Google OTA update...and it lost root. tk.apk V1 doesn´t works anymore, V3 doesn´t roots it also.

Back to zero!


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 17, 2014)

Jorge_O said:


> I rooted mine for some 15 min, then there was a Google OTA update...and it lost root. tk.apk V1 doesn´t works anymore, V3 doesn´t roots it also.
> 
> Back to zero!

Click to collapse



Cannot imagine why you get no root.  I just reset my tablet and ran version one and it took all of 1 minute after the reset.  I am running 4.3.


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 17, 2014)

SEC_SAM said:


> Cannot imagine why you get no root.  I just reset my tablet and ran version one and it took all of 1 minute after the reset.  I am running 4.3.

Click to collapse



As I posted, I got root, installed SuperSU, etc but then there was a message about a Google update (489 MB if I remember correctly), after update reboot and no more root.

V1 does´t works anymore, it just stay there, nothing happens.

Oh, my Android is 4.3 also.


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 17, 2014)

--


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 17, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Maybe remove supersu and try again? I had 4.2.2, then used v1 towelroot, after that i've applied that ova 4.3 update, lost root, sucessfully applied v1 towelroot again, and only after that installed supersu. So it may be a culprit?

Click to collapse



I removed both SuperSU and RootAppDelete. Nothing changed. My devicés Android was 4.3 from the beginning, Google was just an update "Android improvements"


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 17, 2014)

*Won't root*



Jorge_O said:


> I removed both SuperSU and RootAppDelete. Nothing changed. My devicés Android was 4.3 from the beginning, Google was just an update "Android improvements"

Click to collapse



Google may have fixed what towelroot is using to root Android's.  Because, the only change you seemed to have made that would effect root is the Google upgrade.


----------



## awdrifter (Jul 19, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> You need to tap the lambda, but you'll get the v2 which will not work on our tablet.
> Never heard of the sources, i think only the vulnerable info is available, not the sploit sources.
> So you need v1 of towelroot, which is here: http://files.mrzood.com/tr.apk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help. But in the end I decided to get the Samsung Note 10.1 2014 Edition instead. I have rooted that with Odin.


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 19, 2014)

awdrifter said:


> Thanks for the help. But in the end I decided to get the Samsung Note 10.1 2014 Edition instead. I have rooted that with Odin.

Click to collapse




Wise move!


----------



## carthikm (Jul 20, 2014)

*Without computer*

Hi,

Is there a way to root this device without a computer or without the cable?

Thanks


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 20, 2014)

carthikm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to root this device without a computer or without the cable?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Read the previous posts in this thread.


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 21, 2014)

*Google fixes hole*



Jorge_O said:


> As I posted, I got root, installed SuperSU, etc but then there was a message about a Google update (489 MB if I remember correctly), after update reboot and no more root.
> 
> V1 does´t works anymore, it just stay there, nothing happens.
> 
> Oh, my Android is 4.3 also.

Click to collapse



Looks like Google has fixed the "hole" that towelroot was using to gain root.  Back to the cable.

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since this latest Google update seems to have patched the hole towelroot was using to gain root, I am back to rooting via the USB/Charger cable.

I have the cable, have followed ALL of the instructions above, including the USB drivers, plugged the cable into the PC and it does NOT recognize my SlateBook.  I launch ADB lite and run adb devices and the server starts but shows nothing connected.  

Suggestions???


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 22, 2014)

--


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 22, 2014)

*PC cannot find SlateBook*



gnidorah said:


> Not wise one, if youre *hybrid* tablet lover.

Click to collapse



Now, if I can get my PC to recognize my Slatebook when I connect it that would be brilliant.  So far nothing.


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 22, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Not wise one, if youre *hybrid* tablet lover.

Click to collapse



I'm an hybrid tablet lover - but not a crippled hybrid tablet lover.


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 22, 2014)

*Rooted or traded?*



Jorge_O said:


> I'm an hybrid tablet lover - but not a crippled hybrid tablet lover.

Click to collapse



So, did you ever get it rooted via the cable or did you trade it on something else?


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 23, 2014)

Daifex said:


> Hello,
> Apparently these two pages present two procedures for root any android by the sole procedure that allows currently Slatebook: recovery> apply update from zip (only root, no kernel or rom change):
> Someone has tested or can test?:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358996
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried the first one on an HP SlateBook 10 X2 tablet and get the Signature verification error on the "newsigned" file.

The second one, I am working on right now, on the same tablet.

Tried every file on the second link and got the following on each one:

"failed to verify whole-file signature
signature verification failed"


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 24, 2014)

*Patience almost gone*



ericritou said:


> I have received the cable you mentioned (HP 728141-001) and although it connects, the LED on the cable does not illuminate. Does yours light up? Cheers.

Click to collapse



I have tried to root my Slatebook on three different Windows PC's and not one of them will recognize the tablet when I connect that outrageously expensive USB cable to them.  I have used the full version SDK to get the drivers and the .android folder and then used the Minimal launcher to get the CMD window to input adb devices.  NOTHING.

My problem is that I am not a developer or anything close to it.  I just want to take advantage of a rooted Slatebook tablet.  It is like someone said, "What is the point of owning Android anything and not having it rooted?"

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pafje (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey,

Sounds like you have the same problem as me, Slatebook is recognized by Windows but not by ADB even with the correct .ini file etc.

BTW it is normal for the LED to not illuminate (it's not a LED I think just some kind of "this side up indicator").

Oh and this is important: You need to *connect the cable to the tablet itself* *not* to the base, the connector on the base is only for charging apparently...

That's the two major WTFs with this cable!

The good news is it works fine on Linux (I have a dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04 just for that).

Here's what I do for development:

- Boot under Ubuntu.
- Connect the cable.
- The first time, you should see an authorization popup, don't forget to check the "remember" checkbox.
- Enable ADB over TCP/IP:
$ adb tcpip 5555
- Reboot under windows
- Connect via TCP/IP
$ adb connect 192.168.0.11 (or whatever the IP of the tablet is)
- The first time, you'll have yet another authorization popup.

Fortunately the tablet is stable enough that I need to reboot under Ubuntu very rarely..

So you might need to just install Unbuntu in a VM or something like that..

Hope this helps,
Jeremy


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 24, 2014)

pafje said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sounds like you have the same problem as me, Slatebook is recognized by Windows but not by ADB even with the correct .ini file etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF is you being polite.    You are the first one I have seen even mention that MINOR feature.  Let me see what happens before I have to learn another O/S.  You guys do this all of the time, me not.  I just want to make this thing a better value and get it ROOTED.  Thanks.

UPDATE:

Many thanks Jeremy.  It worked.  You are second only to prayer!!!

The files that are to be sideloaded need to be placed in the STARTUP folder for the lite version - Minimal ADB and Fastboot - so they can be sideloaded.

Not sure why yours is not being seen by ADB.  I plugged mine into the PC and got the ding-dong noise and then launched Minimal ADB and Fastboot and voila followed the instructions and here we are - ROOTED.

It wants me to execute Setuid to complete the root process.  How is that done?


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?  

UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi

UPDATE 2:  thanks to member Taiz for the info.   You can now root using an app found at www.towelroot.com  No cable required

I returned mine a long time ago but this is good news regardless 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pafje (Jul 25, 2014)

Happy it worked for you, not sure why my Windows doesn't see it, seems like I'm the only one to have the issue but it's not too bad, I only need to reboot into Linux once a month or so...

Cannot help you with rooting unfortunately, I only needed the connection to open the ADB port, and I'm too afraid to brick the thing (I need it for OpenGL development)..

Good luck anyway 



SEC_SAM said:


> WTF is you being polite.    You are the first one I have seen even mention that MINOR feature.  Let me see what happens before I have to learn another O/S.  You guys do this all of the time, me not.  I just want to make this thing a better value and get it ROOTED.  Thanks.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 25, 2014)

*Finally done.*



pafje said:


> Happy it worked for you, not sure why my Windows doesn't see it, seems like I'm the only one to have the issue but it's not too bad, I only need to reboot into Linux once a month or so...
> 
> Cannot help you with rooting unfortunately, I only needed the connection to open the ADB port, and I'm too afraid to brick the thing (I need it for OpenGL development)..
> 
> Good luck anyway

Click to collapse



I finally got around the Setuid problem by trying around10 different rooting programs until one of them finally passed the am I rooted test.  So, short of finding out what the term means, I am now completely rooted and using a better tablet.  Many thanks.

Do well with your development projects.


----------



## awdrifter (Jul 27, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Not wise one, if youre *hybrid* tablet lover.

Click to collapse



That's basically what it came down to. I have a good desktop, so for the tablet I'm more using it as a tablet than a netbook. Also the support for the Note 10.1 is more widely available due to it being a more popular tablet. More support for rooting, flashing custom roms and custom tweaks. My previous tablet is a Fujitsu M532 and that tablet had no support, I couldn't even get it rooted due to it being a newer revision and no one made a root for that. So in the end I sacrificed the keyboard for better support.


----------



## SEC_SAM (Jul 27, 2014)

awdrifter said:


> That's basically what it came down to. I have a good desktop, so for the tablet I'm more using it as a tablet than a netbook. Also the support for the Note 10.1 is more widely available due to it being a more popular tablet. More support for rooting, flashing custom roms and custom tweaks. My previous tablet is a Fujitsu M532 and that tablet had no support, I couldn't even get it rooted due to it being a newer revision and no one made a root for that. So in the end I sacrificed the keyboard for better support.

Click to collapse



I am not so much worried about the custom ROMs.  The machine is pretty fast and I like a hybrid and now that I have it rooted and have removed all of the bloatware it is even faster.  Now, if someone will do us all a favor and develop an app that will REALLY move apps from the internal memory to an external SD card and assure that they work correctly from the SD card we will all be better off.


----------



## Sopalajo de Arrierez (Aug 3, 2014)

*Request for expanding*



micro2112 said:


> TowelRoot ftw. rooted in less than a minute. Thanks to all the dev's who found the cable and managed to get root that way.
> 
> EDIT: 1 week later, I have installed Xposed and used that to take control of the wakelock issues my device was having. Used to randomly kill battery in hours of standby, now 3 days of periodic use and tablet is still at 74% (base at 3% and pulling from tablet)

Click to collapse



This sounds great! 
Could you please expand about this? I would like to do it too to my rooted stock 4.3-17r20-03-23 (not updated to that last OTA update from Google).
I have installed BetterBateryStats, and it shows a few suspecting processes, like "AlarmManager", "ActivityManager-Launch"  or "AudioOut_2", but I am not sure which one shoud I disable using Xposed.
Thanks you.


----------



## SEC_SAM (Aug 4, 2014)

Sopalajo de Arrierez said:


> This sounds great!
> Could you please expand about this? I would like to do it too to my rooted stock 4.3-17r20-03-23 (not updated to that last OTA update from Google).
> I have installed BetterBateryStats, and it shows a few suspecting processes, like "AlarmManager", "ActivityManager-Launch"  or "AudioOut_2", but I am not sure which one shoud I disable using Xposed.
> Thanks you.

Click to collapse



I remember reading on one of the posts that one of the NVIDIA apps runs all of the time, never shuts down, and that is the culprit.  It is the app that when you click on it you are taken to their game site.  Freeze that one and see how your battery does then.


----------



## micro2112 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sopalajo de Arrierez said:


> This sounds great!
> Could you please expand about this? I would like to do it too to my rooted stock 4.3-17r20-03-23 (not updated to that last OTA update from Google).
> I have installed BetterBateryStats, and it shows a few suspecting processes, like "AlarmManager", "ActivityManager-Launch"  or "AudioOut_2", but I am not sure which one shoud I disable using Xposed.
> Thanks you.

Click to collapse




 i could never get better battery stats to work on my x2, it always just insta-crashes. so i dug through xposed and found DS battery *something like that*   using the preset profiles,  I set it to the most aggresive one, deep sleep whenever the screen is off.  this does make the tablet shut off after too much time idle but small price to pay for days of battery on a tablet that used to last maybe 1.


----------



## sakouhi (Aug 6, 2014)

*Help*



groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can any one pls make a video guide for this...


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 15, 2014)

--


----------



## SEC_SAM (Oct 18, 2014)

*MayaMod ROM*

I am trying to follow this development in Slatebook 10 X2 rooting but for whatever reason cannot get my PC to "SEE" my tablet.

*MayaMod - http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-mayamod-1-0-t2885897*

I remember when I first rooted it using the "expensive cable" method and that I had a real challenge then and it was all about the USB drivers.  Stupid me did not write down the steps so now I am having to go through the same process again, but this time with NO luck.

Does anyone have maybe a list of items for me to check out to assure that whatever conflict I have is removed and I can install MayaMod?  It would be most appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## neal.venables (Oct 25, 2014)

*"USB 0x03F0" for noobs*

Hi,

Thanks so much for the hard work you put into this. I now have a rooted Slatebook X2 

As a relative newbie I had to do a little research to cover off the updates to adb_usb.ini, as below...



groumfi said:


> [*]Into your home directory (ie: C:\Users\<username> for Windows or /home/<username> for Linux) you should find a .android directory. Check the adb_usb.ini  file  within this directory and ensure that content is 0x03F0
> [/LIST]

Click to collapse



... so thought I would share my discoveries with other newcomers.

_Please note that these are for Windows, not Linux.
_
0x03F0 is a USB Vendor ID that allows Windows to recognise a USB device, and I found that my Slatebook actually had two VIDs and three PIDS - one pair for ADB, one pair for HBOOT and one pair for Maya Recovery/TWRP.

For me this meant that the following entries needed to be added to two files as follows:-

*File 1: <Your Android SDK folder>\sdk\extras\google\usb_driver\android_winusb.inf*

[Google.NTx86]

;HP SlateBook 
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D002
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D002&MI_01

;HP SlateBook Fastboot
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D&MI_01

;HP SlateBook Maya
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D001
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D001&MI_01

[Google.NTamd64]

;HP SlateBook 
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D002
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D002&MI_01

;HP SlateBook Fastboot
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D&MI_01

;HP SlateBook Maya
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D001
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_D001&MI_01


*File 2: <YOUR USER FOLDER>\.android\adb_usb.ini* 

0x18D1
0x03F0

[FONT="Arial]
Note that I had three VID/PID pairs. I expect that this will be the same for all Slatebooks, but if mine don't work for you you will need to acquire yours from Windows device manager.

The process is broadly as follows:-

1. Connect the Slatebook over your $$$cable.

2. Wait for the 'Windows could not install driver' message.

3. In device manager find the 'unknown device' entry for your Slatebook.

4. Right click it to bring up its properties, go to the details table and select 'Hardware IDs'

5. Depending on if your Slatebook is connected in ADB, BOOT or Maya Recovery/TWRP modes, substitute your hardware IDs into one of my entries for android_winusb.inf and also adb_usb.inf above.

6. Reconnect your Slatebook.

7. When Windows reports that it cannot find a driver say that you will specify one and select the file  <Your Android SDK folder>\sdk\extras\google\usb_driver\android_winusb.inf

8. Your PC should now install the drivers for your Slatebook in the mode it finds itself in.

Please note that steps 1-8 above are largely from memory, so you may need to apply a little thought and common sense to get them working.

Good luck, fellow newbie!



[/FONT]


----------



## SEC_SAM (Oct 25, 2014)

*Got it going!!!*

Many thanks for your great efforts.  I had mine rooted via the expensive cable method and was trying to flash install TWRP but for whatever reason could not get my PC to recognize my Slatebook.

I then went the route of trying to find an installation program that would use my hybrid rooted Slatebook and install TWRP for me.  I found Flashify.  
Here are my steps:
 xda-developers  Android Development and Hacking  Miscellaneous Android Development  [ROM][MAYA][AROMA] MayaMod 1.0 [23/09]

*A Solution for us non-techies*
I kept trying to connect my tablet to my PC and failed miserably. So, I started trying ROM installers that I found in Google Apps. After trying 4-5 of them I came across FLASHIFY. It is FREE for the first three flashes and for $3.99 (US) you unlock it and can flash whatever you want.

I used my first two flashes to flash the IMG file provided via the "expensive cable" method and the TWRP zip file, both done as a batch. The TWRP zip file did not fully install so I used my third flash to reflash the TWRP zip file and this time it installed correctly. I then paid the $3.99 (US) and used Flashify to install the MayaMod zip file.

MayaMod is great, has many cool features, not to mention the opening screen.


----------



## gamer35 (Nov 28, 2014)

could someone provide us with the usb cable photos ( hp slatebook x2 plug side) and the exact possible pinout and if the cable is usb 2.0 or 3.0 and thanks


----------



## SEC_SAM (Nov 29, 2014)

gamer35 said:


> could someone provide us with the usb cable photos ( hp slatebook x2 plug side) and the exact possible pinout and if the cable is usb 2.0 or 3.0 and thanks

Click to collapse



USB 2.0 on one end and a charging connector on the other end.  Picture is attached.


View attachment 3038864


----------



## gamer35 (Nov 30, 2014)

SEC_SAM said:


> USB 2.0 on one end and a charging connector on the other end.  Picture is attached.
> View attachment 3038858
> View attachment 3038864

Click to collapse



thanks ,

and the pinout if possible


----------



## mrazndead (Mar 27, 2015)

does towelroot still work for the slatebook 14 first version?

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

what about the original hp slatebook? anyway to root that?


----------



## tulkas84 (May 14, 2015)

Anyone has tried to root it with KingRoot?


----------



## Waelhh90 (Jul 26, 2015)

tulkas84 said:


> Anyone has tried to root it with KingRoot?

Click to collapse



yeah i just root my tab with kingroot new version and it works


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jul 23, 2016)

groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We finally achieve root on this SlateBook x2. Full story here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=59
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I provided the required file, do you think you would be able to build a cwm recovery for my Tegra 4 Tablet?


----------



## groumfi (Jul 23, 2016)

Dvalin21 said:


> If I provided the required file, do you think you would be able to build a cwm recovery for my Tegra 4 Tablet?

Click to collapse



Hi, sadly, I don't have anymore a build system available. If you have a Linux box available, you can give a try to build by yourself


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the tablets for a few weeks and would like to root it.  It has android 4.2.2 but doesn't have an option to connect to pc as it doesn't have a micro usb port on the tablet.  The charging port is proprietary and uses a AC adapter style cord similar to a laptop one so it doesnt have a usb end.  Am I just SOL?  

UPDATE:  see post #8 by groumfi

UPDATE 2:  thanks to member Taiz for the info.   You can now root using an app found at www.towelroot.com  No cable required

I returned mine a long time ago but this is good news regardless 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dvalin21 (Jul 23, 2016)

I do have a Linux box, but very efficient. Any assistance would be great, I'm mean instruction of course. 

Sent from my p8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## groumfi (Feb 28, 2017)

*Offering the cable*

Hi there,
I've sold my HP Slatebook X2
I still have this $$$ cable that helped to root the tablet
If somebody is interested with it (free) please PM
Cheers
S.


----------



## mp3lll (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey,
Any one know if can be install a new OS like android 5 ?


----------



## isa7816 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi. Is there anyone how would like to sell me the HP Slatebook x2 debug USB cable (728141-001). Or maybe to hire it for some days. Thanks in advance and kind regards.


----------

